# augmenter artificiellement résolution ibook



## joncrasi (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

De quel manière puis-je augmenter artificiellement la résolution de mon écran (1024x768), avec une perte de pixels forcement ?

Quelqu'un peut-il m'orienter ?

Merci d'avance

Jon


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2008)

je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux faire... 
ton écran fait 1024x768 et tu veux faire croire à un logiciel que l'écran fait plus (1440x900 par exemple)?


----------



## joncrasi (22 Décembre 2008)

je voudrais passer à une résolution plus grande mais mon système ne propose pas ce choix.


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2008)

joncrasi a dit:


> je voudrais passer à une résolution plus grande mais mon système ne propose pas ce choix.


Pour une raison simple, c'est que 1024x768 c'est le nombre de diodes composant la dalle LCD de ton écran.

Impossible d'afficher plus de points qu'il n'y a de diodes!

Quoi que tu fasses, ton écran affichera 768 lignes de 1024 points

Si tu veux plus de détails, il faut changer pour un écran de résolution plus importante.


----------



## joncrasi (22 Décembre 2008)

Je sais pas comment mais je suis sur que c'est possible, enfin que ça le serait... il faudrait un utilitaire qui réduise le nombre de pixel en en supprimant un sur deux ou en les fusionnant à la couleur moyenne ou la plus proche. (C'est un processus informatique que l'on fait sans problème sur un logiciel de type photoshop par exemple)
L'objectif serait de pouvoir afficher des pages web plus facilement (sans avoir besoin de faire défiler) en perdant de la qualité.


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2008)

ah OK.... je comprends mieux. 
En fait ce que tu cherches c'est un navigateur internet qui comporte un menu d'affichage avec Zoom avant/arrière et qui permettrrait de "dézoomer" pour réduire la taille d'une page de façon à ce qu'elle s'affiche en totalité sur ton écran.

C'est une bonne question... je ne sais pas si ça existe.


----------



## joncrasi (22 Décembre 2008)

Le navigateur c'était un exemple, non ce que je souhaite c'est que le système entier prenne en charge une résolution supérieure (donc d'avantage d'objets de même taille en pixel affichable à l'écran) mais en perdant en qualité réelle (par exemple un carré de taille 100pixels dans mac os ne s'afficherait que sur 50 diodes de la dalle tft de l'ibook).
voilà je sais pas si tu comprends car c'est vrai que j'ai un peu de mal à m'exprimer la dessus.


----------



## joncrasi (9 Janvier 2009)

relance...

j'essaie d'être plus clair :

ce qu'il faudrait c'est que le système utilise une résolution de 1280 et que ca sorte sur la carte graphique comme du 1024 (car c'est le maximum que l'écran supporte) par une sorte conversion.

merci


----------



## joncrasi (13 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux faire...
> ton écran fait 1024x768 et tu veux faire croire à un logiciel que l'écran fait plus (1440x900 par exemple)?



Je veux faire croire au système d'exploitation entier que je suis du 1440x900 et sortir du 1024x768 sur l'écran et la carte graphique en faisant une réduction de pixels (comme le fait un logiciel photo par exemple).

Désolé d'avoir pris de ton temps par mes précédents messages peu explicites, j'éspère que là c'est plus clair.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Janvier 2009)

Je vois ce que tu veux faire mais je ne sais pas si c'est faisable sur un Mac. Avec un netbook dont l'écran fait physiquement 1024x600 pixels, on peut en bidouillant un peu, déclarer un écran de 1280x1024 et l'afficher en 1024x600. Le résultat est une bouille de pixels bien dégueulasse et peu lisible car l'écran fait une remise à l'échelle sommaire... 

Théoriquement, ça peut fonctionner sous OS X. Il faudrait déclarer un écran plus grand mais ça nécessite probablement de modifier des fichiers de configuration.


----------



## oflorent (16 Janvier 2009)

joncrasi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> De quel manière puis-je augmenter artificiellement la résolution de mon écran (1024x768), avec une perte de pixels forcement ?
> 
> ...


 
Toujours par pure curiosité : c'est quoi l'objectif recherché ????


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2009)

oflorent a dit:


> Toujours par pure curiosité : c'est quoi l'objectif recherché ????



Je crois comprendre que l'objectif est d'afficher sur un petit écran des documents ou page Web prévus pour un écran plus grand (comme ce qu'on a sur un iPhone avec Safari)


----------



## joncrasi (17 Janvier 2009)

oui pour certains sites web et pour une applications qui requiert une résolution plus grande.

toujours pas d'idée ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

Tu as déjà fait des recherches sur un logiciel qui permet de faire un bureau virtuel sous OS X ? Ce n'est pas exactement ce que tu demandes mais à défaut, ça peut aider. 

Ce genre de logiciel permet de faire un bureau par exemple en 1920x1200 sur un écran 1280x800. Ce dernier devient alors une fenêtre sur le grand bureau.


----------



## joncrasi (18 Janvier 2009)

Je connais Desktop Manager qui fonctionne encore sur mon Tiger bien qu'il ne soit plus supporté mais je ne vois pas cette fonction.
Je viens de faire une recherche et je tombe sur http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Graphics/Virtue.shtml , pouvez-vous me dire si c'est un de cela ?

Je cherche toujours un logiciel adhoc si quelqu'un d'autre conais


----------



## joncrasi (30 Décembre 2018)

SwitchResX est exactement ce que je recherchais à l'époque. Je viens de tester sur Mojave. Il permet par exemple d'utiliser la résolution native d'un écran rétina (ce qui n'est pa possible dans les règlages) et même d'utiliser une résolution supérieure à l'écran en perdant forcèment en qualité...


----------

